# 2003 Nissan Altima 2.5S sputters, jerks and dies



## valgrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

New owner here. I recently bought a 2003 Altima 2.5S for my wife. It was a one-owner, had about 37k miles and looked very well taken care of. I checked carfax history and along with the actual appearance and driveability of the car it seemed like a good deal.

Lo and behold 3 months down the line and the car starts to have problems.


1. At idle speed the car sometimes just dies and it can be restarted without trouble. Although when it's died on me while idling, it does the same thing several times, and then it's ok again.


2. At highway speeds one time I took my foot off the accelerator, the RPM's dropped about 500RPMs and when I tried to accelerate again I got several jerking motions, the car died briefly (while still moving) and then the RPM's came back up and it didn't happen again


There are several things that are keeping me from taking this to a mechanic or the dealer. One is that it doesn't have a specific time when it does it. It just does it at random, and afterwards it could be perfectly OK for days. The second thing is that it never throws a code. Of the 3 times it's happened to me, I've never seen a Check-Engine Light.


Hopefully one of you guys out there have seen this, because I really don't have the cash to burn on whatever the mechanic or the dealer "thinks" the problem is and just keep paying through the nose for "guesses".

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Cluster (Mar 1, 2008)

Contact your local Nissan dealer regarding the ECM Reprograming Recall for the 2003 Altima


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

yepp...you need the ECM to be reprogramed, there was a recall about this.


----------



## valgrom (Mar 1, 2008)

*Thank guys*

Thank you guys, I've got the campaign number for the recall and will be making an appointment on Monday. 

I don't know much about Nissans but, if you guys need any info regarding a C5-Z06, just whistle.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## digger658 (Aug 3, 2008)

valgrom, mine did the exact same thing. Took it to the dealer and they installed a new crank sensor. Now it flutters at crusing speeds. I wonder if I need my ECM reprogramed? They checked for recalls while at the dealer and said there was none.

Terry


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

Always change both crank and cam sensors together; same P/N's. they have been updated a couple few times since 2003. $44 each.


----------

